# Hardware disappoints me



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

So today I get home. Put me charged 18650 battery fully charged into svd. Load up the nautilus with 6 weeks steeped just b apple. New coil mind you. And guess what... 
I used to love my nautilus and svd combo. Now it just doesn't give me what I'm looking for. Flavour is dull. Vapour production is good. And draw rather tight even on the biggest hole. 
Seems the reo and cyclops combo has made me immune to the weaker mods. 

Now I am curious to try the nautilus on a different mech mod. Just to see if it's the same as the svd. Maybe it's the mech mod and not the tank. I don't know. 

All I know is that I'm not happy with this setup. Quite disappointed actually 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (9/10/14)

Get this http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009514/1883106-orchid-v3-styled-rebuildable-tank-atomizer

Double airflow, dual coil, with the benefit of a tank. I'm waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

Sorry to hear about this @Marzuq 

I also have the Nautilus Mini set up on my SVD for the occasional puff here and there. But my experience is not the same as you. Mine is performing very nicely and has been for some time.

And I have to say that there are some flavours that I find are actually better for me in the Nautilus Mini than in my Reo. Not the throat hit, but the flavour itself. It happens with the simpler fruit juices. A good example is VM Strawberry with a bit of Menthol Ice concentrate. Lovely for mindless puffing while at the computer 

Not sure if its my cotton wicking in the Reo which perhaps doesn't "agree" with some flavours.

That said, for the more complex flavours at higher power and the tobaccoes, my Reos are still magical.


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear about this @Marzuq
> 
> I also have the Nautilus Mini set up on my SVD for the occasional puff here and there. But my experience is not the same as you. Mine is performing very nicely and has been for some time.
> 
> ...



That is the reason I tried the just b apple. Very awesome flavour but seems so dull in the nautilus. I think I'll pop on another coil. Maybe this was a dud one I put in there. Maybe try a sweeter Juicd too like butterscotch 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Get this http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009514/1883106-orchid-v3-styled-rebuildable-tank-atomizer
> 
> Double airflow, dual coil, with the benefit of a tank. I'm waiting for mine to arrive.


Attached looks good. Just not a fastech fan lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

I still think my original Russian 91% is a fantastic tank and the flavour is awesome and it's pretty close to a REO... close but not as good as... but pretty damn fine all the same... it's just the hassle of filling, size of tank, pain of re-wicking and recoiling that makes it only a back up device.

But I would agree with you that pretty much all the commercial tanks with commercial coils just don't cut it for me anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I still think my original Russian 91% is a fantastic tank and the flavour is awesome and it's pretty close to a REO... close but not as good as... but pretty damn fine all the same... it's just the hassle of filling, size of tank, pain of re-wicking and recoiling that makes it only a back up device.
> 
> But I would agree with you that pretty much all the commercial tanks with commercial coils just don't cut it for me anymore.



Yeah I have to agree with you on this. Also my svd doesn't allow me to build coils under 1ohm. Sucks too. I'll definitely be looking out for another backup device. Just feel mechanical mods are the way to go. In which case I'd only ever want another reo. But for the diversity and the name of science. I suppose I said have a regulated mod as well

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Yeah I have to agree with you on this. Also my svd doesn't allow me to build coils under 1ohm. Sucks too. I'll definitely be looking out for another backup device. Just feel mechanical mods are the way to go. In which case I'd only ever want another reo. But for the diversity and the name of science. I suppose I said have a regulated mod as well



I still love my Sigelei 20W tube mods (I have 2) but don't use them very much anymore... the one has my Russian on it (Back up Back Up device) and the other one I use to burn in new coils and test resistance... I still don't trust the ohm meter (well my new one seems to work pretty accurately but my old one was horse crap).


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

@Rob Fisher - that's why I like the Nautilus Mini
Good flavour, reasonable throat hit - and pretty much fuss-free
The only downside for me is the smaller tank size because those new BVC coils guzzle the juice fast

I still have to try the BVC coils in the Nautilus Mega - haven't done that yet
If I recall correctly, some folk felt the flavour was better in the Nautilus Mini though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I still love my Sigelei 20W tube mods (I have 2) but don't use them very much anymore... the one has my Russian on it (Back up Back Up device) and the other one I use to burn in new coils and test resistance... I still don't trust the ohm meter (well my new one seems to work pretty accurately but my old one was horse crap).


Funny u mention that. I test my coils on the ohm meter. And then pull out the multi meter just to make sure it's right lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - that's why I like the Nautilus Mini
> Good flavour, reasonable throat hit - and pretty much fuss-free
> The only downside for me is the smaller tank size because those new BVC coils guzzle the juice fast
> 
> ...


. I've got the nautilus mega. And no doubt the bvc coils far outperform the original coil. Still I suppose I am Trying to compare two way too different devices 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - that's why I like the Nautilus Mini
> Good flavour, reasonable throat hit - and pretty much fuss-free
> The only downside for me is the smaller tank size because those new BVC coils guzzle the juice fast
> 
> ...



I am really impressed with the Nautilus Mini flavour wise and need to try the full sized Nautilus again sometime because I also felt the Mini did a better job on flavour... I just think there is something in the new BVC coils that doesn't agree with me 100% and this may be a perception but the last time I spent 24 hours on the Nautilus mini I got a bit of a scratchy throat. It may have been something completely different but now I associate it with the BVC coil... Rightly or wrongly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am really impressed with the Nautilus Mini flavour wise and need to try the full sized Nautilus again sometime because I also felt the Mini did a better job on flavour... I just think there is something in the new BVC coils that doesn't agree with me 100% and this may be a perception but the last time I spent 24 hours on the Nautilus mini I got a bit of a scratchy throat. It may have been something completely different but now I associate it with the BVC coil... Rightly or wrongly.



That's interesting. Even tho I wrote this report I still continued to vape on the nautilus. And maybe a hour ago I felt my throat is a bit scratchy. And I feel I am trying to clear my throat a little too often. You may be onto something there @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Could be the ceramic filling in there. Does not affect me. Only device (with a IPV50, soon an iStick) that I use other than Reo with the usual suspects for attys. I also like some simple flavours in there for mindless vaping now and then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

